# The first martial arts book you would recommend



## shesulsa

What is it, for brand-new, know-nothing students?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

The Art of War

The Tao of Pooh


----------



## Bigshadow

I would say applicable to all arts, "Living the Martial Way" http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0942637763/qid=1149100487, there are probably others.  I am just now reading it, having recently purchased it.  Art specific, I would say others.


----------



## Martial Tucker

"Living The Martial Way", by Forrest Morgan


----------



## Xue Sheng

Comprehensive Asian Fighting Arts (Bushido--The Way of the Warrior)
by Donn F. Draeger, Robert W. Smith


----------



## Xue Sheng

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> "Living The Martial Way", by Forrest Morgan


 
This too is a good book


----------



## HKphooey

The Book of Five Rings

and 

On the Warrior's Path

I recommend these books for the philosophy of the martial arts, not the self-defense.


----------



## terryl965

Living the Martial Way
Terry


----------



## Kacey

The Tao of Pooh has already been mentioned... so I would have to go with Zen and the Martial Arts, by Joe Hyams


----------



## monkey

There is a book Tae kwon do for dummys-like computor for dummys.Im not sure if there are Kung fu or katare.But if its a crash corse & must have info quick.Kali by Inosanto.It tells of the 5 angles & how to aply any wepon or hand to most attacks.It came out origianly with a 15minute companion film on 8mm.Now a days its on dvd & only a few have it.The book is still sold (with out the  video)


----------



## stone_dragone

Another vote for "Living the Martial Way."


----------



## OUMoose

Guess my response would depend on why they're getting into the martial arts to begin with.  Are they wanting spiritual growth or to learn how to kick butt and chew bubble gum?  

I would have to say, as others already have, "The Tao of Pooh" followed by "The Te of Piglet".  Definitely great books and really help in understanding the mindset for the martial arts.  I have read them both and would recommend them to anyone.  You'd be surprised at the number of looks a 6'6" 380+ guy gets when he's sitting down reading a book intently with winnie the pooh on the front. 

For a more "martial" book, the Tao of Jeet Kune Do (IMO) is a great book.  The series of books that Mark Wiley has put out about the Filipino martial arts are quite well done too, from the ones I have seen.


----------



## mantis

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is it, for brand-new, know-nothing students?


The Sword Polisher's Record: The Way of Kung Fu.  It gives a pretty good understanding of martial arts in general, self defense, basic principles for any art, or choosing an art/school/teacher.  It might name kung fu all over the place but it's still an interesting read that could be applied on any authentic art.


----------



## KempoShaun

Zen in the Martial Arts - Joe Hyams

Karate: Beginner to Black Belt - Bruce Tegner

My two fallback books


----------



## stickarts

Kacey said:
			
		

> The Tao of Pooh has already been mentioned... so I would have to go with Zen and the Martial Arts, by Joe Hyams


 
Zen and the martial arts is great. Easy reading yet very powerful insights.


----------



## pstarr

Alright...I'll vote for my own book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" which was recently released through North Atlantic/Blue Snake.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I just bought Sun Tzu's The Art of War. I'm looking forward to reading it and would like to read some of the other's mentioned too. I have a Kung Fu book I read a year or so ago and I can't remember the name of it now. Of course, I can't find it now either, probably still in a box somewhere...I'll post the title when I find it as I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## tshadowchaser

What type of art is the reader interested in ?
If Karate then why not something by Oyama or Funakoski, if Aikido or Judo why not something by one of the better known masters? If Arnis why not something by Remy Presas


----------



## Jade Tigress

pstarr said:
			
		

> Alright...I'll vote for my own book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" which was recently released through North Atlantic/Blue Snake.



I will have to check it out. :asian:


----------



## pstarr

The e-magazine, Martial Edge (from the U.K.) is doing a review on it in their Aug-Sept. issue...It's available in bookstores and on Amazon.com


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Any book on flexibility/injury prevention.  Of course, that's my background coming in...not really a Martial arts literature recommendation per se, but a good one I think.

A few of the broad topic one's Loren Christiansen I think, would be good as well, though I disagree on a few issues.


----------



## Ronin Moose

Just about anything from Loren W. Christensen, especially *The Fighter's Body, *and* The Fighter's Fact Book.*  His direct web site is:  http://www.aracnet.com/~lwc123/

-Garry


----------



## Ybot

I would recomend Ultimate Sparring Principles & Practices by Shihan Jonathan Mayberry.  I found this book really does a good job of describing the sparring practices and rules of a lot of different arts.  Really gives you and idea of what you would actually DO in that art.  Cool stuff.  I kinda want to try Singlestick Fencing or La Canne.


----------



## bdparsons

Living the Martial Way by Maj. Forrest L. Morgan

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## kidswarrior

See this thread is old, but it's new to me.  So, my two cents: _Bruce Tegner's Complete Book of Self Defense_. Classic.


----------



## Touch Of Death

"The Destroyer" they lost me at about book 100 but I wouldn't be in the martial arts if I weren't secretly attempting to master Sinanju.:ultracool 
Sean

PS tell no one!


----------



## exile

I'd recommend Iain Abernethy's _Bunkai-Jutsu: Practical Applications of Karate Kata_. I know it's not considered an introductory type of book, but I imagine myself reading it as a complete beginner interested in a hard linear striking art, and then imagine myself five, six years later, having absorbed what IA has to say. I would be extremely grateful for having gotten off on the right foot in learning how to approach kata, what they're formanuals of combat applications, and for IA's insistance that mastery of a MA is first a foremost learning a technical toolkit, governed by sound and effective principles, that give you the skills to come out standing from the horrible nastiness of street violencethe message on every page being, the combat realism of karate techs, _properly trained_. I'd be grateful also for his lucid, nonmystical discussion of body weak points and how to exploit them, his systematic exploration of what fighting at different ranges requires, and especially his advice on putting stand-up techs to use in ground fighting (always with the intention of getting off the ground as soon as possible). So it seems to me a really outstanding introduction to (a certain family of) MAs...


----------



## kidswarrior

exile said:


> I'd recommend Iain Abernethy's _Bunkai-Jutsu: Practical Applications of Karate Kata_. I know it's not considered an introductory type of book, but I imagine myself reading it as a complete beginner interested in a hard linear striking art, and then imagine myself five, six years later, having absorbed what IA has to say. I would be extremely grateful for having gotten off on the right foot in learning how to approach kata, what they're formanuals of combat applications, and for IA's insistance that mastery of a MA is first a foremost learning a technical toolkit, governed by sound and effective principles, that give you the skills to come out standing from the horrible nastiness of street violencethe message on every page being, the combat realism of karate techs, _properly trained_. I'd be grateful also for his lucid, nonmystical discussion of body weak points and how to exploit them, his systematic exploration of what fighting at different ranges requires, and especially his advice on putting stand-up techs to use in ground fighting (always with the intention of getting off the ground as soon as possible). So it seems to me a really outstanding introduction to (a certain family of) MAs...



I have this on order now. Thanks for the preview, Exile.


----------



## exile

kidswarrior said:


> I have this on order now. Thanks for the preview, Exile.









 Good on ya, kdswrrr! I've read it, cover to cover and in bits and pieces, at least four times so far and I'm always struck by the new stuff I come across in each reading. IA knows karate inside out, and, almost as important he can _write!_. You won't be disappointed... I'd be very interested in hearing from you how the book strikes you.


----------



## stickarts

Kacey said:


> The Tao of Pooh has already been mentioned... so I would have to go with Zen and the Martial Arts, by Joe Hyams


 
There are a number of good books but I go along with Zen and the martial arts. Easy reading and some good info.


----------



## Xue Sheng

2 books

The Making of a Butterfly, by Phillip Starr

Zen and the Martial Arts, by Joe Hyams


----------



## MarkBarlow

_Living the Martial Way_ is exceptional and you can't go wrong with any of Dave Lowry's books.


----------



## CoryKS

Bigshadow said:


> I would say applicable to all arts, "Living the Martial Way" http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0942637763/qid=1149100487, there are probably others. I am just now reading it, having recently purchased it. Art specific, I would say others.


 
I eighth this recommendation.


----------



## kidswarrior

exile said:


> Good on ya, kdswrrr! I've read it, cover to cover and in bits and pieces, at least four times so far and I'm always struck by the new stuff I come across in each reading. IA knows karate inside out, and, almost as important he can _write!_. You won't be disappointed... I'd be very interested in hearing from you how the book strikes you.


 
You got it. Long as I get your ideas in return.


----------



## exile

kidswarrior said:


> You got it. Long as I get your ideas in return.



It's a deal! :cheers:


----------



## Blindside

Autumn Lightning by Dave Lowry 

or

Zen and the Martial Arts by Hyam

Zen is probably applicable to a broader variety of people in different arts, but Autumn Lightning is such an engaging story and history of a Japanese Art.


----------



## kidswarrior

And the second 'first' book I'd recommend  is:

The SAS Self-Defense Handbook: A Complete Guide to Unarmed Combat Techniques by John "Lofty" Wiseman


----------



## bookworm_cn317

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Tae Kwon Do by Karen Eden. An 'idiot's guide' to TKD. I own a copy. I reccomend it.


----------



## kidswarrior

The 'third' *first *book I'd recommend (Mods are going to cut me off soon, so typing fast ) is for the beginner who only wants street defense: _Get Tough: How to win in hand-to-hand fighting_, by Major Fairbairn. Dates from WWII and even before when Fairbairn was working Shanghai water front :mst:, but if that's what someone's looking for, it's simply the best.


----------



## exile

kidswarrior said:


> The 'third' *first *book I'd recommend (Mods are going to cut me off soon, so typing fast ) is for the beginner who only wants street defense: _Get Tough: How to win in hand-to-hand fighting_, by Major Fairbairn. Dates from WWII and even before when Fairbairn was working Shanghai water front :mst:, but if that's what someone's looking for, it's simply the best.



This is the latest in a series of very good things I've heard about Fairbairn's book. I need to order it from Amazon... they have it in stock and it's quite reasonably priced...


----------



## Shaderon

kidswarrior said:


> And the second 'first' book I'd recommend  is:
> 
> The SAS Self-Defense Handbook: A Complete Guide to Unarmed Combat Techniques by John "Lofty" Wiseman


 

I've got this one, and I'd recommend it too, I sometimes read it before class while sat outside waiting, and a couple of times I've had it "borrowed" for a second....which turned into 10 minutes in the end.... lol


----------



## kidswarrior

exile said:


> This is the latest in a series of very good things I've heard about Fairbairn's book. I need to order it from Amazon... they have it in stock and it's quite reasonably priced...



Good move, to get it while it's available. Very basic, but isn't hand-to-hand always so? Lots of stuff that was foundational for modern practice. So right down your alley, Ex., with your knowledge of the historical threads of currrent combat practice. Let me know what you think. :ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior

Shaderon said:


> I've got this one, and I'd recommend it too, I sometimes read it before class while sat outside waiting, and a couple of times I've had it "borrowed" for a second....which turned into 10 minutes in the end.... lol


  Yeah, the moves ar so direct and simple, I still have to look at them and think, can you really _do _that? Great stuff.


----------



## exile

kidswarrior said:


> Good move, to get it while it's available. Very basic, but isn't hand-to-hand always so? Lots of stuff that was foundational for modern practice. So right down your alley, Ex., with your knowledge of the historical threads of currrent combat practice. Let me know what you think. :ultracool



Will do, kdswrrrhave already ordered it! Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## ehsen

> Im not sure if there are Kung fu or katare



There is a really good kung Fu book called "Traning Methods 72 Arts Shaolin"

Everybody should read this book specially if you want to add shaolin taste in your  combat style.


----------



## mijemi

I'm reading _Tao of Jeet Kune Do_ by Bruce Lee at the moment. At first it is a little overwhelming to look at as it is not set out like a normal book but it is actually fairly easy reading. It's almost set out in dot points. Some of the terms he uses goes over my head but it's inspiring and a guide rather than a "how to" book. I like it.


----------



## jdp29

5 rings


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Art of war and the Art of peace are 2 of my favorite martial art books.
Tai chi classics and book of 5 rings are also wonderful books that I go back to alot. I think a book that can help refresh your memory on techniques you learned in your classes a book explaining the history and the concept of your chosen style.  I do not think a "how to do a technique" book is the best for that save an extra $50 and go to a class but a book that explains what I listed above I think is ideal. However if you are looking for a book out of curiousity to learn more about an art you are thinking of joining I think almost any book with an author who has credits would be fine. Recall the basic approach only so much you can actually learn from a book vs. actually with a teacher or through experience.


----------



## RyuKyuBushi

"Ryu Te No Michi" By Taika Seiyu Oyata


----------



## MBuzzy

Another vote for "Living the Martial Way"
Also another vote for "The Art of War" by Sun Tzu...

But I believe that you should start with your own art.  Learn everything you can within the style you study before going into more broad terms.  The most useful book for me, was "Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do" by GM Hwang Kee - but I am a TSD/SBD praticioner....


----------



## Nemesis

The Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee, The Canon of Judo by Kyuzo Mifune, The Book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi and The Art of War by Sun Tzu.


----------



## Xue Sheng

To many to list actually but 

Another revision on what I would recommend

1) Living the Martial Arts Way - Forest E. Morgan
2) The Making of a Butterfly - Phillip Starr
3) Zen in the Martial Arts - Joe Hyams
4) Let Every Breath... - Vladimir Vasiliev
5) Cheng Tzu's 13 Treatises on Tai Chi Chuan - Cheng Manching (of course if you are talking specifically Taiji I have a different list)


----------



## Freestyler777

Doesn't it depend on which martial art you are going to study?  

Anyway, Play the Game Judo was the first book at the library that sparked my interest in martial arts.  The competition photos are amazing, and the drawings and writing is impeccable.

However, now that I am at the end of my training, not the beginning, I think Wrestling for Beginners is an excellent read for youngsters.

Tao of Jeet Kune Do is also a classic, very good for martial arts/self-defense neophytes.  It covers everything, from boxing to wrestling to judo + jiu-jitsu to savate and muay thai, all encapsulated in a coherent philosophy.


----------



## qi-tah

For women especially, but it's a good read for everyone: "Sharp Spear, Crystal Mirror: Martial Arts in Women's Lives", by Stephanie T. Hoppe. An amazingly inspiring read.


----------

